# ISOM query



## El Abogado Fuerte (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright – I know better than to ask for “sources,” but I have three questions that maybe some of you more experienced Gorillas could answer, even privately . . .

For background, let us say my friend is planning a state dinner for foreign dignitaries at a foreign Embassy in International Waters offshore of an Indian Reservation, and he wanted to have some ISOMs shipped to him (a non-US Citizen) there, who would also be paying for them, of course. (The Duchy of Grand Fenwick, if you must ask - Hopefully some smoke will waft my way at the party). :dr 

Now, it has been said that price is an indication of the authenticity of Habanos. My question is, what would my foreign dignitary friend expect to pay for boxes of the most popular Habanos? i.e. BBFs, M#2, Cohiba Siglo IV, Trinidad Robustos Extra or Fundadores? I say this in part, because one of the retailers he has found is significantly more expensive than the others in addition to having much less stock – as in only boxes of a few sticks of each brand, and some (i.e. Trinidad) without any stock. I could go either way – maybe the short-stocked guy is just a lazy counterfeiter . . . which gets me to the next question:

Some online retailers seem to have just about every Habano in stock at all times – would you consider this an indication that at least some of their stock is composed of fakes? I mean, there is an overdemand for these things, and having them always in stock tingles my Spidey sense. Habanos are like Cabbage Patch kids – there shouldn’t be a constant, never-ending supply (at least of the popular ones). 

Finally, it has been said that the less popular and recognizable (as Habanos) brands are less likely to be fakes (i.e. Quai D’Orsay) because they aren’t as easily offloaded on unwitting, unsophisticated consumers. But having said this, wouldn’t all the effort required be faking the bands, and maybe finding a legit box?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

El Abogado Fuerte said:


> Some online retailers seem to have just about every Habano in stock at all times - would you consider this an indication that at least some of their stock is composed of fakes? I mean, there is an overdemand for these things, and having them always in stock tingles my Spidey sense. Habanos are like Cabbage Patch kids - there shouldn't be a constant, never-ending supply (at least of the popular ones).


Recently, I have sort of wondered about this myself with all the "potential end of the embargo talk." Supposedly there is a shortage of habanos worldwide and not enough cigars are made to meet the demand (this is the reason given for why no one should ever pay 30 bucks for a box of habanos, as they are obviously fake).

If this was indeed true, would it be more difficult to find these cigars in general? I have heard BOTLs from other countries that smoke 80-90% cubans (obviously it is a lot harder to find NCs in other countries) and they don't seem to have troubles buying these cigars. I have a friend in australia that has no problems finding habanos.

Something more relevant to us here in the US, it is kind of like opusX and anejos for NC cigars (or cabbage patch kids back in the 80's and 90's), these are pretty limited and the demand is pretty high. It seems like they are almost impossible to find online and when you do find them, they are 2-3X MSRP (if not more). When places actually do have these cigars, they often put limits on the number you can buy and/or they won't sell them over the internet. I often have to buy other NC cigars just so the place will sell me one anejo as well.

Any thoughts on this subject?

Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's all about patience, reading, listening, and participating. A reputable vendor does not sell fakes. Once you are lucky enough to know one of these vendors, you never have to worry.
The differences in prices between vendors is mainly due to the taxes in the country they are located in.


----------



## El Abogado Fuerte (Aug 7, 2006)

Smokem94 said:


> It's all about patience, reading, listening, and participating. A reputable vendor does not sell fakes. Once you are lucky enough to know one of these vendors, you never have to worry.
> The differences in prices between vendors is mainly due to the taxes in the country they are located in.


I'm all about the reading, listening, and participating. And some patience. :tg

I wonder though, if a reputable vendor will sell fakes unwittingly? Using the search function, I believe someone posted that one of his early "sources" sent him eight authentic boxes and two fakes.

I've also read that some people have gotten a box of Habanos with 24 authentic and one fake. (maybe stolen one-per-box by someone in the factory???)

So now my foreign dignitary friend has to look at the tabacco taxes in Europe . . .


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

RGD said:


> No - a reputable vendor prides him/herself on only top quality. For the rest of your question -
> 
> Ron


RGD Outstanding find. BUMP.

Oh and thanks.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*HERE IS THE CORRECT PRICE LINK FOR MY POST ABOVE (can't edit right now):*

*CLICK HERE*

Sorry about that - my mistake when copying the URL -

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RGD said:


> No - a reputable vendor prides him/herself on only top quality. For the rest of your question -
> 
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> Ron


A mod really needs to can that post.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> A mod really needs to can that post.


Ron and I already sent posts to the mods of this Forum Joe....hopefully one will see it soon.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> A mod really needs to can that post.


I have already PM'd three of them - hopefully they can take care of it shortly -

Ron


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RGD said:


> I have already PM'd three of them - hopefully they can take care of it shortly -
> 
> Ron


I let pds know to, he is on now, so maybe he will see my PM.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I let pds know to, he is on now, so maybe he will see my PM.


 So did I as I saw he was on -

Ron


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

done


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Poker - the link in carbonbased_al's quote is still active!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

still very much active


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> A mod really needs to can that post.


Not to ruffle any feathers here, but this is at least the 3rd time this link has been posted on CS.


----------



## RedCaddy (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link, interesting read.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

ok fixed


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

RGD said:


> *HERE IS THE CORRECT PRICE LINK FOR MY POST ABOVE (can't edit right now):*
> 
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> ...


That's Rafael's website & anybody can access it . . . just to change the subject.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Not to ruffle any feathers here, but this is at least the 3rd time this link has been posted on CS.


And your point? I bet it's the third time it's been deleted, no vendor links allowed


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Not to ruffle any feathers here, but this is at least the 3rd time this link has been posted on CS.


Yeah so? last I checked there wasn't a "third time ya break a rule its ok"
rule.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> Yeah so? last I checked there wasn't a "third time ya break a rule its ok"
> rule.


It's ok Paul. He didn't want to ruffle anybodies feathers. It's ok the rules got broke, cause the same link has been posted three times before! Not to mention the thousands of other times different vendor links have been posted multiple times. It's all good, relax and go back to yer coolaid :al

luvsmesomergding


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> Yeah so? last I checked there wasn't a "third time ya break a rule its ok"
> rule.


Actually last time it was posted, PDS OK'ed it and the thread still exists with many more links on it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Actually last time it was posted, PDS OK'ed it and the thread still exists with many more links on it.


Which thread is it?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Which thread is it?


This one:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=373397#post373397

had I seen it then, i'd have protested in that thread too.


----------

